# Great white



## seaweaver (Feb 14, 2008)

Local guide was out at a local reef in a 21 flats boat pulling blacks out of 50' water when he saw a GW. Said as it approached he backed to the console as it came from the stern and watched it swim around the boat before it left.
Said it was 15'.
Pretty cool...to be in a boat w/ low gunnels!
cw


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 14, 2008)

That would be cool, after it swam away and the boat wasn't damaged


----------



## robertyb (Feb 14, 2008)

A GW in Florida???

I doubt the heck out of that!

Even less so if in Ga.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 14, 2008)

Had a Tiger last year off Ft. Lauderdale out in the stream, Must a been 15 ft. at least. The girth was HUGE!!.  I  mean  REALLY HUGE! He was just lazin along just below the surface. We spent 15 minutes in his company.. Took a good look at our poles ,put um away , and just enjoyed his company


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 14, 2008)

GW's do cruise by sometimes in FL. PCB and bay has had more than a few tigers also. I saw pics of one guide i went with last summer, his customers and 2 tigers.....they were caught couple hundred yards from sand....

im not real big on the idea of tigers at the beach in PCB.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 14, 2008)

they frequent the atlantic side of florida during the right whale migration. not in great numbers though from what i understand.
a father and son were diving/spearfishing last year i believe somewhere around daytona and had a close encounter with a gw.
any encounter is too close for me.
especially when diving and spearfishing


----------



## Doyle (Feb 15, 2008)

robertyb said:


> A GW in Florida???
> 
> I doubt the heck out of that!
> 
> Even less so if in Ga.



They appear in both places but not in large numbers.  One was caught about 2 years ago here in the Gulf by a commercial fisherman.   Another was caught off of Jacksonville about the same time by another commercial boat.  Because they are rare, they make the news when somebody brings one in.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 15, 2008)

Last year there was a boat here that got pics.

My friend does the turtle stuff on wassaw and rode w/ the USFW guy to check out a whale carcass in ossabaw sound in ?? 93?.
As they pulled up to the whale something was yanking it under and swam off as they approached. The whale was about the size of a vw bus and they rolled it under the bow of the boat and measured bite marks 32 inches wide. He never swims there any more.

The guys that saw the gw got word that the dnr towed a whale carcass offshore last week so what they saw may have been drawn to it.
cw


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 15, 2008)

*Sharks*

They used to catch a lot of tigers off of St. Andrews pier in PCB a while back (maybe 15-20 years).  Great whites have been spotted in the gulf, normally pretty far out though.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 15, 2008)

I was fishing out of Everglades city on a fresh water spring, that went from 20ft. deep to 55ft., and hooked a jewfish about 150 lbs., and about a 13ft tiger came straight up from the bottom and took a run at the jewfish. Pretty awesome sight, but was i freaked out!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 15, 2008)

Almost forgot. I was wading in caxambas on an oyster bar catchin some mullet in the after noon when i was younger, when i saw a big shark (assuming it was a tiger shark) attack a baby manatee!!!! Strike me dead if i am lying!!! It was a huge explosion in the water, i saw the shark role over the baby manatee!


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 15, 2008)

Most of these GW sighting around florida is in winter right? or will they travel in the summer around florida and the gulf?


----------



## larpyn (Feb 15, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Most of these GW sighting around florida is in winter right? or will they travel in the summer around florida and the gulf?



winter. they are primarily a colder water fish.
they like water temps to be between 50-70 deg farenheit.


----------



## rabbid-559 (Feb 16, 2008)

If anyone does any winter diving WATCH OUT!!!!!  around the schools of large A.J.'s group of fisherman had a mako take their grouper last weekend


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 17, 2008)

*Great White*

My buddy went to S. Africa last year for his honeymoon and he did the cage diving with the Great Whites.  I saw the video and it looks awesome.  He said it was an amazing experience.  I have always wanted to do that.  I love diving but do not get to do it much living here in Atlanta.


----------



## straitshooter (Feb 17, 2008)

robertyb said:


> A GW in Florida???
> 
> I doubt the heck out of that!
> 
> Even less so if in Ga.



ya never know, sometimes those currents run warm. they have been found as far as cape cod!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the story of Jaws is inspired by the shark attacks that happened in New Jersey back in 1916, as I understand.  You'll notice in the movie they speak with New england accents, fwiw.

Also, fwiw, here's another recent sighting of a great white in Georgia.


----------



## Juan De (Feb 22, 2008)

The biggest one ever caught on rod and reel was by a guy named Frank Mundus. You can google his name and bring up his sight. The fish was around 16 ft and weighed 3000 + lbs. That was in 1987 off of Marthas Vinyard he is who Quint was based upon in the Movie Jaws, because in 1964 he harpooned one that was around 4500lbs. 


A few years ago during Labor day weekend a shrimp boat out of St Simons had a GW rip their nets to shredds. I happened to be on the peir when it came by and you could see only the remains flapping in the wind


----------



## How2fish (Feb 22, 2008)

Juan De said:


> The biggest one ever caught on rod and reel was by a guy named Frank Mundus. You can google his name and bring up his sight. The fish was around 16 ft and weighed 3000 + lbs. That was in 1987 off of Marthas Vinyard he is who Quint was based upon in the Movie Jaws, because in 1964 he harpooned one that was around 4500lbs.
> 
> 
> A few years ago during Labor day weekend a shrimp boat out of St Simons had a GW rip their nets to shredds. I happened to be on the peir when it came by and you could see only the remains flapping in the wind



http://homepage.mac.com/mollet/Cc/Cc_images/Cc75.html is the story of the 1987 GW...


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml

Artificial Reefs Report
Great White Shark
February 8, 2008
I talked with Captain Greg Davis and he had some very interesting information to report. While fishing in about 55 feet of water with John Middleton they had a rather large visitor, which came from down under. The two fishermen were fishing from John's 21-foot Pathfinder boat, which normally would be considered a nice size boat. However, when 15 to 17 foot great white shark cruises by any boat might seem a little small. All of this thanks to that movie "Jaws!" At any rate, Captain Greg Davis reported that they watched as the great white kind of hovered at the stern giving them "the big look see!" According to Captain Greg as soon as the great white found "not a thing to eat" it basically disappeared back to the depths. However, before making that dive the shark did what all-big and hungry great whites do "a little stalking first!"

March 2000 Great White Sighting
Chris Curry of Savannah called on this particular March day and told me one of those stories that all fishermen love to hear. He had been stalked by what looked like to have been a great white. Of course, my first question was did you get a picture? Well, Chris got more than one picture and yes this is a real big fish. The shark seems to be just about the length of his 26' boat. The story told gets more interesting. When Chris and fishing crew get together they sometimes took that "cool water swim" either before or after the fishing day. On this particular, if memory serves me right, thanks goodness there was "no swimming with splashing about made!"

As the group bottom fished, seemly large fish were hooked up, but for some reason none were landed. The fish caught seemed to be just pulled off the hook! The first appearance should I say "swim by" was made at a slow moving pace. All on board were pointing and screaming, "look at the size of this shark!" The shark circled under the boat and seemed like it was heading away when it picked up on something. It then turned around and headed back to where it had just came from, which was their boat. This time a camera was grabbed, pictures were taken, and at that very moment "history off the Georgia coast was put into motion by Chris Curry and his fishing team."

Over the past years there have been several sightings of great white sharks off of our coast. Most of these sightings have been towards the end of what I call right whale migration through this area. Most great white sightings have been reported from around February to the first of April. However, this was the first picture that I have had the pleasure of seeing. Congratulation to Chris and his crew for thinking fast and taking the picture that was worth more than a thousand words!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 25, 2008)

Last summer me and my boys caught, tagged and released an 11 foot tiger off Hilton Head.......big female that took 1 hour and 45 minutes to get to the boat. The perfect predator..........


----------

